
Ask HN: Is there a source code editor with user editable autosuggest? - CM30
Because for the most part, while I like stuff like Visual Studio Code, I&#x27;ve always found its suggestions somehow mixed in terms of quality. It usually works for figuring out things like function names and basic JavaScript features I use, but it also has a tendency to suggest stuff I&#x27;ll never&#x2F;rarely ever use whenever I don&#x27;t want it to as well.<p>So is there an editor that lets you configure this in a settings dialogue or config file? Because I&#x27;d love to disable suggestions for certain HTML element names, JavaScript&#x2F;Python&#x2F;PHP function names, etc.<p>Any ideas?
======
gus_massa
You can try WinEdt. It's extremely configurable. It's not free, but you can
try it for 30 days. [http://www.winedt.com/](http://www.winedt.com/)

